# some advice needed please :)



## sar1606

Hi all. This is my first post and I am looking for some general advice.

I am thinking of moving to the Famagusta district. It will be myself and my 6 year old daughter.
I have owned a restaurant with my family for the last few years and now I'm bored of the UK (and the weather) and want to branch out on my own. I am thinking of buying a small restaurant in Pernera, leasehold. 

I've looked in to schooling and came across Xenion school, is this a good school? Also how does the healthcare system work over there? My daughter has asthma which is another reason I want to move to a warmer climate, but will need to visit the doctors every 6 months for her check up.

Where would the best areas to live be? I want to live in a area with a good expat community. 

With regards to the restaurant, how much should I think of paying staff? From the research I have done there is no minimum wage, is that right?

Sorry for the million questions  And thank you in advance for any help given.

x


----------



## Veronica

Hi Welcome to the forum.

Firstly you should be aware that well established restaurants are closing down due to the downturn in custom in this current climate.
If you were to open one and it became successful (which would be a miracle) Cypriot restauranters would not be happy and would do everything in their power to close you down.
While things are good and there is plenty of trade they are not too bothered about competition but when things get bad they are ruthless if they think someone is stealing their trade.
Also you should read some of the older threads on the forum about schooling etc and cost thereof. The chances of you earning enough from any sort of business in these times to put your child through school etc are very slim. 
Locals have the support of their relatives as they are very family oriented but as a single mother coming from another country you would be lacking this essential support.

Take your time to research very very thoroughly and read some of the threads on this forum to get more information.
If you do decide to give it a go make sure you have an escape fund to return to the Uk if things dont work out.
Good luck with whatever you decide.

Veronica


----------



## kimonas

Veronica said:


> Hi Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Firstly you should be aware that well established restaurants are closing down due to the downturn in custom in this current climate.
> If you were to open one and it became successful (which would be a miracle) Cypriot restauranters would not be happy and would do everything in their power to close you down.
> While things are good and there is plenty of trade they are not too bothered about competition but when things get bad they are ruthless if they think someone is stealing their trade.
> Also you should read some of the older threads on the forum about schooling etc and cost thereof. The chances of you earning enough from any sort of business in these times to put your child through school etc are very slim.
> Locals have the support of their relatives as they are very family oriented but as a single mother coming from another country you would be lacking this essential support.
> 
> Take your time to research very very thoroughly and read some of the threads on this forum to get more information.
> If you do decide to give it a go make sure you have an escape fund to return to the Uk if things dont work out.
> Good luck with whatever you decide.
> 
> Veronica


Welcome to the forum - I would echo Veronica's advice. Regarding your daughter's schooling and healthcare there would be issues to consider. Firstly this is not the ideal climate for asthma sufferers -in fact it can be one of the poorest - I speak from experience as a sufferer. I had asthma as a child and it abated in adulthood but has returned with a vengeance since moving to Cyprus. The island suffers from generally high levels of dust from the dry climate (but not at the moment as we've had an excessively wet winter) but the biggest problem is hyperfine atmospheric dust that is blown here from Africa at regular intervals leading to government health warnings for elderly and vulnerable to stay indoors in extreme cases. The healthcare system is not great (there are various opinions on this throughout the forum) but again from personal experience I would say that it needs massive improvement (both private and state). There is only a rudimentary emergency response system and a general lack of expertise in the regional hospitals - for example news reports concerning accidents normally end with 'owing to the severity of his/her injuries they were transferred to Nicosia'. But the biggest issue is a lack of paramedics - ambulances are staffed by drivers with no medical training and have an appalling response time. And healthcare is expensive - you'll need insurance and most people in employment pay for medications.


----------



## sjg-uk

Wow guys , dome and gloom !
Talk about killing a dream !
Medical insurance is available from only 185 euro per person and it is excepted by the immigration authority for residency status. 
Yes , keep your eyes wide open , but give this person something positive as well !


----------



## Veronica

The issue is not about medical insurance but about a single parent being able to earn enough money to give their child even the basics needed for a comfortable life.
Would you prefer that those of us who have lived here for years and seen how hard it is for young families to survive just tell people that it is all roses and honey here and give them false expectations?
If we tell people everything is great and then they come on our recommendation, who will pick up the pieces when they find themselves in dire straits? Will you be there to pick them up and help them out financially? I don't think so.


----------



## sjg-uk

I didn't say that , I was just surprised at the lack of support offered to a lady wanting to start something new. I realise it is not all roses here , but so many British constantly complain , rather than getting on with it. 
Having lived in Ukraine for many years , running a business there , you tend to have a different view of things. Many Brits have returned to the UK from Cyprus , just to find out it is better to be here than there !
We have owned property in Spain for many years and the story there is similar. 
You don't know what sort of life this person has in the UK !
I always respect people who want to have a go at making their life better. If you want something bad enough and are prepared to work hard at it , then go for it !!


----------



## Veronica

The thing you have to take into consideration is that we are not talking about a couple who can both earn a living but a single parent.
Even couples with both working struggle here if they have children. Believe me I have seen so many young families return to the the UK because they couldnt make ends meet and it is the chidlren who suffer with the upheaval and the disruption in their schooling.
My concern is for the child if things don't work out.


----------



## leesa13

sjg-uk said:


> Wow guys , dome and gloom !
> Talk about killing a dream !
> Medical insurance is available from only 185 euro per person and it is excepted by the immigration authority for residency status.
> Yes , keep your eyes wide open , but give this person something positive as well !


Hi SJG I was going to PM you but can't for some reason... I was wondering where Medical Insurance was available at that price, the quotes I've had have been much more than that. Could you PM me if you have the company name thanks Lisa


----------



## sjg-uk

Tried to PM you , but can't find the link anywhere ! And I hear that I can't put my email on here either , sorry. 
I found them on google search . 
I can't put details of the company on here as the moderator will call it advertising or something and I don't want to get banned do I !!
Can't be a bad boy now , can I .


----------



## Veronica

sjg-uk said:


> Tried to PM you , but can't find the link anywhere ! And I hear that I can't put my email on here either , sorry.
> I found them on google search .
> I can't put details of the company on here as the moderator will call it advertising or something and I don't want to get banned do I !!
> Can't be a bad boy now , can I .


Recommending a company is perfectly within the forum rules as long as you are not personally involved with said company
It is only advertising if you own or work for the company.


----------



## leesa13

Veronica said:


> Recommending a company is perfectly within the forum rules as long as you are not personally involved with said company
> It is only advertising if you own or work for the company.


Thanks for that info Veronica, I didn't know that was how it worked, now I know...

SJG-UK I think you must have the boxed ticked on your profile that you don't want to send or receive private messages. Anyway you can tell me on here now and you won't get your hands slapped


----------



## sjg-uk

We got our medical insurance from Tony at ;
A B Insurance Cyprus Agency Ltd
Tel: 00357 99616894
Tell him you want the same medical policy as he did for Simon in Pafos and he will then know what you want. 
I also got my car insurance from them as well . Very competitive prices and really helpful.


----------



## leesa13

sjg-uk said:


> We got our medical insurance from Tony at ;
> A B Insurance Cyprus Agency Ltd
> Tel: 00357 99616894
> Tell him you want the same medical policy as he did for Simon in Pafos and he will then know what you want.
> I also got my car insurance from them as well . Very competitive prices and really helpful.


Thanks very much for that. I come over at the end of March so I'll make a note of the number and give him a call when I arrive.
Thanks again Lisa


----------



## sjg-uk

Leesa , I looked at my profile and tried to customise , but couldn't get anywhere , moderator blocked it !


----------



## Veronica

sjg-uk said:


> Leesa , I looked at my profile and tried to customise , but couldn't get anywhere , moderator blocked it !


Moderators cannot block members private messaging.
It must be a glitch in the system. I will talk to admin to get them to check it out.


----------



## leesa13

sjg-uk said:


> Leesa , I looked at my profile and tried to customise , but couldn't get anywhere , moderator blocked it !


You need to go into "settings & options" then "edit options"

Apologies if thats what you tried to do but just thought I'd say incase you hadn't

Lisa


----------



## Mycroft

sjg-uk said:


> We got our medical insurance from Tony at ;
> A B Insurance Cyprus Agency Ltd
> Tel: 00357 99616894
> Tell him you want the same medical policy as he did for Simon in Pafos and he will then know what you want.
> I also got my car insurance from them as well . Very competitive prices and really helpful.


I notice that the child has asthma, many medical insurance companies will either not cover treatments rising from any pre-existing conditions or load the premiums, it will be well to check if this is so with this company.


----------



## Geraldine

Mycroft said:


> I notice that the child has asthma, many medical insurance companies will either not cover treatments rising from any pre-existing conditions or load the premiums, it will be well to check if this is so with this company.


I know someone who came over here for improved health advantages, albeit was about 20 years ago, and he has over the past 5 years had more chest related problems, pluresy, asthma, colds and coughs the like. It would appear the atmosphere is changing for those sufferers.


----------



## chrisjac

sjg-uk said:


> We got our medical insurance from Tony at ;
> A B Insurance Cyprus Agency Ltd
> Tel: 00357 99616894
> Tell him you want the same medical policy as he did for Simon in Pafos and he will then know what you want.
> I also got my car insurance from them as well . Very competitive prices and really helpful.


Hi SjG, can you tell us whether this premium of 185euro for the medical ins is for each person per month?
Thanks
Chrisnjac :clap2:


----------



## sjg-uk

chrisjac said:


> Hi SjG, can you tell us whether this premium of 185euro for the medical ins is for each person per month?
> Thanks
> Chrisnjac :clap2:


It is per year ! Per person , not bad , it is good enough cover for the residency at the immigration office.
Weather it would actually pay out if you had to make a claim , is a different matter , but saying that , I had Bupa Medical Insurance for many years in the UK and they never paid out on any of my or my families claims , so what is the difference ?
All we wanted was just the minimum cover to satisfy the Cyprus immigration application .


----------



## Veronica

chrisjac said:


> Hi SjG, can you tell us whether this premium of 185euro for the medical ins is for each person per month?
> Thanks
> Chrisnjac :clap2:


If it is then it is very expensive. Much more than we pay.


----------



## paulenew

hi i was also considering the famagusta area but i thought that was the turkish side and have heard so much bad things that i decided against it, i also looked at the xenion school, i am coming over with my husband who is retiring (hes 50 im 43) we also have a 13 yo girl, we will have around £170k and are looking to rent i thought this would be enough money but now i am starting to wonder if it will be enough, i eventually would like to find some part time wrk but there are lots of negative points as well as positive so please dont be disheartened, the advice ive read has been really good jsut be prepared and do your homework, goodluck let me know how your plans go x


----------



## Veronica

paulenew said:


> hi i was also considering the famagusta area but i thought that was the turkish side and have heard so much bad things that i decided against it, i also looked at the xenion school, i am coming over with my husband who is retiring (hes 50 im 43) we also have a 13 yo girl, we will have around £170k and are looking to rent i thought this would be enough money but now i am starting to wonder if it will be enough, i eventually would like to find some part time wrk but there are lots of negative points as well as positive so please dont be disheartened, the advice ive read has been really good jsut be prepared and do your homework, goodluck let me know how your plans go x


Part of Famagusta is in the North and part of it is in the South. The green line runs right through it.
I remember Famagusta when it was the main tourist resort on the island with all the hotels etc. Now they are just ruins. Very sad. There is some redevelopment going on, however the whole area is still very much a forgotten part of the island in many ways and not a good place for a family with a teenager.


----------



## sjg-uk

Veronica said:


> If it is then it is very expensive. Much more than we pay.


No , it was that price each for 12 months total !


----------



## paulenew

i had come to that conclusion as well , we have decided that it will be definitely paphos that we come to just have to decide now which area , town village etc will be best for us, thakyou for your help so far verionca x


----------



## Veronica

paulenew said:


> i had come to that conclusion as well , we have decided that it will be definitely paphos that we come to just have to decide now which area , town village etc will be best for us, thakyou for your help so far verionca x


You're welcome, thats what the forum is for, to help each other.


----------

